# Deroplatys truncata with Choeradodis rhombicollis



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I was photographing my D.truncata on her ooth earlier, she hasnt moved off of it for 8 weeks now, didnt really get many photo's before she laid. I also took the opportunity for a side by side shot of my C.rhombicollis female, always wanted to compare them, dead leaf and live leaf


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

so cool:2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Both very nice. Hope the _D. truncata _ooth is a good'en :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Amazing pictures! Both of these are my favourite mantids. :flrt:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice shots man.


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

nice:mf_dribble:


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

What beauties


----------



## the cat (May 1, 2011)

Make's me want to get a few mantis again, but I know I will end up with loads. Anyone thats never kept mantids I would suggest keeping them at sometime. They really do seem to have character. Just a shame they don't live a little longer as adults.

Gorgeous shield mantis mate, not a species often seen, the shield is very impressive.


----------

